# Brook trout replica



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

I just finished up this brook trout replica. My first attempt at a brook trout. I am enjoying my new found hobby. On to the next one.


----------



## TopWop (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome Job Bud! Looks real


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I’ve seen plenty of posts of “Got my fish back it looks great!” Which haven’t at all. But that right there is beautiful!!! Great Work!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, 1st one. Can't wait to see more. Prettiest fresh water fish we have.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet!! Post some of your other projects!!


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

These are the other fish I have done. I did the pike first, then the steelhead then the brown and the brook trout last. I started around May. I always wanted to try it but never did. I do my own deer mounts too. I feel like I improve on everyone.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

hankrt said:


> Sweet!! Post some of your other projects!!


Ok.. some are not very good. It's a slow improvement and learning from mistakes.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Last years buck I mounted. I feel he turned out decent. This is the 4th deer mount I have done. The first one was terrible.. he is still on my wall though to remind me of what not to do. .lol.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Keep going with it, you've found your Nitch...


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful work oldrank! Could you give us a little info on the difference between a replica and a mount? I notice the brookie doesn't have an adipose fin. Maybe it had been clipped.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Curt said:


> Beautiful work oldrank! Could you give us a little info on the difference between a replica and a mount? I notice the brookie doesn't have an adipose fin. Maybe it had been clipped.


I just didn't put the adipose on yet.. I am actually finishing up that last details today on him before he goes to his forever home tomorrow. 

Replicas are basically a mold of a fish. To me they feel alot like assembling a model car. I work off of pictures of the actually fish. I can change body feature with bondo or by sanding and grinding. Really as an artist there is not a limit on what I can do with the fish... given time or want or ability. Honestly a skin mount is just the skin of the fish over a foam body. Some guys use molded heads or fins and others don't. So replicas allow the angler to catch and release or eat the fish and still put it on the wall. Skin mounts basically the fish is killed and parts are used in the mount. Visually most wouldn't know the difference on the wall. 

I am not a pro. I got into taxidermy because I got sick of waiting 2 years to get a deer head back and I didn't want to spend the money. I like doing it so I kept going. I was born with natural artistic talent and have been painting and drawing wildlife pictures since I was a kid.








Things like this. 

So in my mind I figured I could just do it. I am not a pro but I'm learning. There is alot of technique that I need to figure out. With the fish it's alot about layering in the proper order, understanding anatomy and things like that. I feel I get better every project, but I'm still very green.


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you for your very informative reply! You certainly do have the natural artistic talent.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Last pic... added adipose fin , last little paint touch ups and clear coat. Taking it to my buddy tomorrow.. goodbye little brook trout.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks like you found yourself a great new hobby.

Nice job.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's a little art I have in my home. Only fish on a wall.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

oldrank said:


> View attachment 841455
> 
> View attachment 841456
> View attachment 841457
> ...


Your god Givin talent I'd say.




hankrt said:


> Keep going with it, you've found your Nitch...



 where are you located and do you take clients? Thought gal around me was good. I'd say your work is exceptional


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> Your god Givin talent I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am in Lapeer county. Currently I am taking in a little work. Mainly friends and family. Again I am very new at this. I have a handful of projects already and they will take me into September. I would like to pursue the fish replica thing a little more. My goal is to enter the state competition. I just want to see what it's all about. I do not have a license to do skin mounts. 

I would like to knock out 4 or 5 more fish before I start doing work for the public. I know i have the eye to make them visually look ok but i need to get a understanding of what it takes to get there and work more on my painting detail and techniques. If my style is sloppy and im doing things 2 or 3 times to get it right then im not there yet. I work a full time job so I have to do my taxidermy stuff in my spare time.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

oldrank said:


> Ok.. some are not very good. It's a slow improvement and learning from mistakes.


I have seen TONS of skin mounts that do not look as good. The only thing I see "off" on the brown trout is the pigment spots on the bones of the mouth and snout area, which does not occur. Also, on each of those rose colored spots they are surrounded by a silver/gray "smoke" ring. The whitish bean shaped spots are more rounded than elongated on a pike. The brook trout gill cover iridescence is really done well as well as the countershading on the lower head, really makes the fish come alive.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

You’re fish looks great! What forms are you using? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

